# wiper linkage keeps popping off



## jcam1997 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a 1997 Nissan 200SX SE and my wiper linkage from the motor keeps popping off. I keep putting in a new bushing and it works for a couple weeks and then it comes back off. Why does it keep doing that? I saw that there was some sort of recall on it, I believe.


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

I drilled a hole in the top piece (socket) and ran a screw through it and tapped it into the knuckle underneath to form a pivot point. Been that way for almost 3 years I think.


----------



## jcam1997 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, I ordered a new linkage from the dealer and that seemed to do the trick. I asked the guy in the parts department what would cause it and he said that the bushings i bought from autozone weren't made to fit my car correctly.


----------



## brodieagar (Jan 12, 2010)

lmao i have a 95 Nissan B14 and have had the same problem. I once got stuff driving home in a snow storm, pulling over every 15 minutes too get out and wipe off my windshield. But yeah i did the same with, i drilled a hole and tapped a screw, works fine now


----------



## HardMan-eAa- (Jun 19, 2008)

I did the same thing as well but to keep it from wearing down so much i clean it out put more grease on it drill a hole put a bolt through with a locking nut and split washer been going for a year now


----------



## boozer (Oct 15, 2005)

Dont waste your money on the aftermarket links. I bought 2 from car quest, and both of them, popped off after a few revelutions. I just bought an OEM one from the Nissan dealer, and it was actually cheaper. $12.00 for the arm and bushings, and its been working great. There is definatly something wrong with the aftermarket bushings. they dont seem to "pop" on and dont hold... I cant speak for the DORMAN Brand. because neiither of mine were theirs.


----------

